# Créer un rappel



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,

J'utilise un fichier plist que je mets dans /Library/LaunchAgents. Cela me permet de lancer de scripts shell.

J'aimerais que ces scripts shell puissent créer des rappels. J'ai cherché et trouvé une commande osascript qui me permet de créer un rappel lorsque que lance un de ces scripts manuellement. Par contre si cela est lancé automatiquement (donc via le plist) ça ne fonctionne plus (sans doute parce que ce n'est pas réellement lancé par mon compte mais par le système).

Avez-vous une idée pour que ça puisse me créer un rappel automatiquement?
Merci d'avance

Merci


----------

